# zwycięstwo się pisze krwią



## questin

Mozna tak powiedziec?
"zwycięstwo się pisze krwią"
Dbrze brzmi? Tak po polsku?


----------



## LilianaB

Zwycięstwo jest krwią okupione, też może być.


----------



## Dusiek

Zwycięstwo jest krwią okupione jak najbardziej!


----------



## paulie-nka

Nie brzmi to zbyt naturalnie... Przynajmniej w małopolsce, na południu Polski tak się nie mówi.
_Zwycięsto jest krwią okupione_ brzmi jak najbardziej poprawnie i tak trochę oficjalnie moim zdaniem.


----------



## BezierCurve

W przypadku jakiegoś szczególnie krwawego zwycięstwa można jednak powiedzieć: 

"To zwycięstwo zostało zapisane krwią poległych."

Jak ktoś chce brzmieć jeszcze bardziej patetycznie, to może wtrącić po "zapisane": "na kartach historii".


----------



## questin

Super. Dzieki!
Tylko w tym przypadku chcialbym podkreslic, ze chodzi to o pisaniu, bo to bedzie titul na to zdjecie
http://rt.com/files/news/egypt-clas...47/protester-victory-bloodied-hand-357608.jpg
I tak lepiej powiedziec Zwiciastwo jest krwia okupione?


----------



## BezierCurve

Skoro jest to tytuł, to nie musi to być "rasowe" zdanie... Proponuję: "Zwycięstwo zapisane krwią".


----------



## questin

Dzieki wielkie wszystkim.
Viva Polonia!


----------



## sufler

Dla mnie by to nawet brzmiało, ale jakby "się" postawić po "pisze": 
_Zwycięstwo pisze się krwią
_albo lepiej
_Zwycięstwo krwią się pisze_


----------

